# Handel's Theodora on you tube



## gravitas

Just wanted to share that the Christie/Sellers Glyndebourne production of Theodora is on you tube, in hi-def with great sound:






Seller's staging is, as always, controversial - but it shouldn't be missed if you're into Handel.


----------



## TxllxT

great!


----------



## Pugg

If you're in to Handel's Theodora that is of cause


----------



## mahler76

Incredible production in every way!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

gravitas said:


> Just wanted to share that the Christie/Sellers Glyndebourne production of Theodora is on you tube, in hi-def with great sound:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller's staging is, as always, controversial - but it shouldn't be missed if you're into Handel.


Absolutely fantastic performance with a stellar cast. Three of my very favourite singers in Dawn Upshaw, David Daniels and the late, lamented Lorraine Hunt Lieberson.

I have the CD set, was contemplating buying the DVD, but now I can watch it on youtube. Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## ArtMusic

Theodora is one of my favorite Handel oratorios. That performance above is magnificent. Handel was one of the greatest composers for the the human voice.


----------

